# Ariens 722 single stage



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with an Ariens 722 single stage? 
I have a chance on one but I'm totally in the dark on these.
I don't think this has the electric start but not sure.
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you have developed a snowblower addiction 
other than an old single stage yardbird all my experiance is with toro's


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

(Above comment by a man who has at least 7-8 snowblowers himself!) 
Well, William, they're kind of fun to fool with. Simple machines that are very open and not too technical for this dumb ol' hillbilly. 
I have found an Ariens 722 that's supposedly 5 yrs old. Looks to be in pretty good condition and he's asking $75.00. Seems a pretty good price for a good brand name but it seems all the good brand names have a few lemons. 
Joe


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> (Above comment by a man who has at least 7-8 snowblowers himself!)
> Well, William, they're kind of fun to fool with. Simple machines that are very open and not too technical for this dumb ol' hillbilly.
> I have found an Ariens 722 that's supposedly 5 yrs old. Looks to be in pretty good condition and he's asking $75.00. Seems a pretty good price for a good brand name but it seems all the good brand names have a few lemons.
> Joe


Anybody else feel like chiming in, tell me anything you might know about this Ariens model ( 722). Is it a lemon or a good one? The little feedback I found on them seems to be good.
Thank ya very much
Joe


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't have a 722 however I have 2 522 which are pretty much the same things. What year was it made. My first one is newer and is a lot easier to manage. There is a hole for the carb if you need to get at it. The older one does not have any way to reach it. I would ask for the Model number. I can't say how well they work as I haven't used them on show yet but they seem to work great and are easy to fix. I had to drop a motor in the newer one which only took me about an hour to do and the whole thing only cost me 150.00 bucks total. 75.00 is a good deal but check 2 things. 1. the scraper blade and the paddles. If it is a newer one there is a T mark and if the paddles are worn down to the T mark they are needing replacement.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

did you go and buy the airens 722


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

No. I haven't been to check on it. It's still on C'list in my area. Been on there for a few weeks now. Not sure why it hasn't sold. Maybe it's going to be another CCR 2000 deal. That'd be real nice. Guy says he thinks it's 5 years old which means it's probably 7 years old. LOL
I'll be sure to check all the necessary mechanicals. I'm learning these single stage blowers pretty quickly. 
We're going up tomorrow to do a final walk through on a house we're thinking about buying and if there's time after that I'll go look at it. have heard mostly all good things about the 722 blowers. Don't know it that 7 means it's a 7 H.P. but if so, that thing ought to really sling the snow.

*Joe*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

7 hp 22 inches wide i guess its airens answer to toro's snow commander


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Going to pass on it. 
I think I may be getting 
a 3650 and a 2450 today. Guy has them both and I made him an offer of 1 money for the both of them. They look really good. We'll see.
*Joe*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most all component for the 2450 and 3650 interchange except for the upper handle. the scraper bar and paddled are the same for the 2000, 2450, and 3650. the 3650 and you 2000 use the same upper handle and top cover. the reason i have soo many toros is that most any part interchanges with any machine. good luck and post a pic or two if you get them


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Got 'em both. Both need scrapers and paddles. Very good condition otherwise. Been kept out of the weather in a heated garage. I'll post pics when I get them unloaded tomorrow. Both are electric start and both *did* start w/starter. 
*Joe*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Got 'em both. Both need scrapers and paddles. Very good condition otherwise. Been kept out of the weather in a heated garage. I'll post pics when I get them unloaded tomorrow. Both are electric start and both *did* start w/starter.
> *Joe*


 you are catching up to me, told you you had a snowblower addiction


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

The ARIENS 722 is a powerful workhorse. see my video comparing it to the ARIENS Sno-Tek 22" here: SINGLE STAGE blows circles around ARIENS Sno-Tek - YouTube 

The paddles have a lifetime warranty and ARIENS has a rep for supplying paddles even if ur not org owner. Not sure how fast they wear, but the bearing supports will touch ground and wear even b4 the wear mark on paddles is reached.

The paddles are supported by REAL SEALED BEARINGS with little grease inside. check for noise. easy to open and regrease.

Engine is 50:1 so measure oil carefully and it will burn nice and clean. Bend lever that comes up from governor shaft away from engine to increase RPM and output a bit. The 722 can pull like a bear with or without souping up.

I have upcoming video on teardown and repair of this machine: watch 4 it


----------

